# Mesothelioma



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Jeremy Vine on air now re-Mesothelioma MHF supports this charity this year.Listen now very interesting.


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

"Our Mavis" just got a mention on the Jeremy Vine Show.We already know what a "Star" she is  .Now the Nation knows,.
Hope the Queen was listening ! That MBE might be in the bag yet :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Bren and thanks to Dinks 123 you did a great job even mentioned my book 
i have emailed all my details and i hope he has another programme What Awareness today the School victory yesterday and now this


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.itv.com/news/asbestos-dust-claims95547/

This is why we are in the news as it was a great victory yesterday

Thanks for all the phone calls and emails and PM its all about raising awareness.


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Mavis I wouldn't be suprised if other regional BBC programmers contact you now,when I was a contributor on a programme I had calls from BBC Essex,Midlands and others who were also covering the same thread,they appear to keep you on an interest list and circulate you to other regions after it has gone national. brens


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Just got the chance to listen on the iplayer, what great coverage of a very under represented disease, how fantastic that Mavis got a good mention, here's hoping this goes some way towards pushing for urgent research and better testing and treatment, hopefully people listening will google mavis (that sounds a bit rude actually) and find her marvellous (funny but sad) book, buy it and help towards her campaign


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Here,here.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I even heard it up here in deepest Lincolnshire.

Nearly dropped my fish n chips.


Well done Mavis.

Dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

You lot always have me in tears.
I have sent all my details and then had a phone call from the show and I asked if they could do a bigger coverage so the lady is putting it all forward to Jeremy so we will see. :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And if you are invited to beeb put your best frock on. :lol: :lol: 


And let us all know.

Dave


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

And get that new hat Mavis just in case the palace calls


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

It could be Dame Locovan! 

Well done Mave you have already beat it!

Lol

Graham


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

My Blog has gone made overnight and I will have reached 29,000 hits in 1.5 years over the weekend.

Dinks123 and Clive became Grandparent's while she was on isnt that lovely :wink:


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Mavis after reading your blog last night about the suffragettes being chained to the palace gates I was thinking what's Mavis planning now  ? 
I had rather imagined you walking through the gates and as zappy61 suggested you coming out as Dame Locovan MHF :lol: :lol: :lol: brens


----------

